# Can't insert RAM stick



## Ballam (Aug 11, 2007)

Having had a crash recently that I traced after several days to a memory stick having gone bad.
After finding and taking out the bad stick(used one each 256MB and one each 512MB),which was the 512MB,all was well again.
Of course I want to add more memory and bought Kingston 512 DRAm,but found it impossible to insert into either of the free slots.
Then I tried to reinsert the faulty stick,and can't get that in either!And I pushed as hard as I dared without using brute force that might bust the MB.
I built the computer four years ago and sure didn't have any problems then installing the two sticks.
Anybody have any suggestions as to what I might be doing wrong now?
Ballam


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

just to get this out of the way, you are positive you bought the correct ram modules, right (im sure you have, but never know, it can be an honest mistake)? You may or may not know, but ddr1/2/3 have the notch in different places on the pcb. Not sure what type of ram your using, maybe not even ddr, you didn't say.. but anyway you get the point. 

I've built a number of computers and each motherboard I've encountered is a little different... on some I really have to push quite hard (almost like something is going to snap) to get the ram in and on some it goes right in like butter. Looks like you have tight fitting ram slots... not uncommon in my experience. Just make sure those white hold down levers are pushed all the way open and of course make sure you are aligning the notch properly. It's actually hard to break a motherboard or ram this way, unless you are aligning the notch improperly. I've done my share of abuse on various mobos over the years, everything from dropping screwdrivers from 2 feet up, to pushing really hard on them and I've found them to be quite resilient.

good luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

more thoughts rolling in...

sometimes it seems like its the hold down levers and not the slots themselves that are the problem, so if you've pushed down real good you can try to lock the levers manually instead waiting for them to snap shut as you push down.

Also, do always drain the power from the computer by pulling the power plug and then hitting the power button to drain the rest while installing memory. you can easily kill memory if you pull it out while power is pulsing though the board, a short can happen.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Just a quick suggestion as you work with that ram. If the clips are facing out as they should be (good points mentioned by chin) make sure the slots line up properly. Then, grasp the ram between two fingers with one hand on either end of the ram and begin to slowly rock as you put down pressure on the ram. Push and rock, putting pressure on one end and then the other. Just make sure you don't force the one end too much as you rock the ram in the slot. Be careful that you don't push to hard, but that rocking motion from each end will sometimes make them seat easier.


----------



## Ballam (Aug 11, 2007)

chin said:


> just to get this out of the way, you are positive you bought the correct ram modules, right (im sure you have, but never know, it can be an honest mistake)? You may or may not know, but ddr1/2/3 have the notch in different places on the pcb. Not sure what type of ram your using, maybe not even ddr, you didn't say.. but anyway you get the point.
> good luck


The MoBo is a MSI K7T266 Pro2,and the RAM that I bought is DDR PC2700,whereas the original was 2100.
As I point out in my original post,I tried to reinsert the faulty stick that I have taken out and can't get that one in either.
Yes, the white snap levers are open(out),and I've made sure the notch in the stick is correctly lined up.
Will give it another try tomorrow and may try to push a little harder?
Ballam


----------



## Ballam (Aug 11, 2007)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Push and rock, putting pressure on one end and then the other. Just make sure you don't force the one end too much as you rock the ram in the slot. Be careful that you don't push to hard, but that rocking motion from each end will sometimes make them seat easier.


Actually that is the way I ended my first go around,but maybe I didn't quite push hard enough?
Ballam


----------



## Ballam (Aug 11, 2007)

Problem solved!!
Since my thumbs just couldn't muster enough push to do the job,I resorted to put a rubber eraser on top of the stick and then applied all the power I could muster on each end and whooppy,in they went!I added two sticks and the computer seems to be just a bit faster than yesterday?
Thanks for your assistance.
Ballam


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hey, whatever works, that is great. Glad we could help. Don't be a stranger on here now, stick around and enjoy the forum.


----------



## Ballam (Aug 11, 2007)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Hey, whatever works, that is great. Glad we could help. Don't be a stranger on here now, stick around and enjoy the forum.


I do have a follow up question:
Not being into games,the two sticks(256 & 512MB)I had before were sure plenty for what I use a computer for.Now that I have added two 512MB 2700 sticks to the one 256MB2100 stick,I realise that they all run at the speed of the old stick.
Would I gain anything by removing the 2100 stick ??
Ballam


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Actually, you won't gain much, but maybe a little. I doubt if you would notice it in normal usage. If this were mine, that is what I would do and sell the old stick on ebay. Then, next time you get a chance, find a couple of matching 512 sticks on ebay and move on up.


----------



## Ballam (Aug 11, 2007)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Actually, you won't gain much, but maybe a little. I doubt if you would notice it in normal usage. If this were mine, that is what I would do and sell the old stick on ebay. Then, next time you get a chance, find a couple of matching 512 sticks on ebay and move on up.


But that's what I have already done ,added two 512MB sticks of Kingston RAM as you can see in last message??
Can't imagine that a used 256MB stick can bring enough on eBay to cover the expense(eBay&PayPal)when I can buy brand new Kingston 512RAM for $30.00 ea ??
Ballam


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Yep, you are probably right about the cost. What you said makes more sense. Anyway, not much market for the 2100 except someplace like Ebay. Might be worth selling it and when you get the cash, buy a couple more sticks. Have a great evening.


----------

